# Freeze Saturday Night?



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anybody concerned? I haven't planted yet, just have herbs I can cover up.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a little bummed...if it happens.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've seen one forecast to 33 south of I-10. Hope they're right.


----------



## Chick-of-Sea (Oct 6, 2009)

We have have tomato's planted for three weeks now. Will cover up and hope for the best. Our citrius trees are almost in full bloom thats what will hurt the most.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Here's a good explanation of what's possible.

http://blog.chron.com/sciguy/2013/02/is-it-going-to-freeze-this-weekend/


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Got some rather cold nights being forecast for here... and they are still being revised downwards. In addition, it usually gets 2-4 degrees colder at ground level. Like I said previously, we choose to be patient & wait until after the last frost date (March 15th here) to plant. We just have to remember to flip the C/B for the heat lamp in the well house & the heater in the greenhouse.

27th: 66/37

28th: 63/36

1st: 64/41

2nd: 55/30

3rd: 70/46


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Get your Christmas lights out of the attic; or take them off your house!! 

String them in and around the plants and plug them in. Along with covering your plants they generate enough heat to keep the plants from freezing.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

WilliamH said:


> Get your Christmas lights out of the attic; or take them off your house!!
> 
> String them in and around the plants and plug them in. Along with covering your plants they generate enough heat to keep the plants from freezing.


I think a fire fly generates more heat than some of those lights.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

onions should be okay, shouldnt they?
Thats about all I have in the ground right now.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Onions and other cool weather crops should be ok. Everything I have in the ground will be fine which includes onions, carrots, brock, brussels, Kale, and potatoes. 

Looking like frost the next three nights here and freeze Saturday night. North of I-10 seems to be the predicted freeze line, but frost will probably show further south. 

Remember jack frost can kill tender plants like tomatoes and other warm weather plants at around 36 degrees air temps.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry guys I doomed us all especially the ones who put in early. I got my stuff in early this year instead of late. lol Like washing the car to bring on rain. I should have known if I planted early this would happen. I'm a little further south will keep and eye out and cover if I must.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I've had some seedling tomatos in the tray, just itching to put them in the ground. The farmers almanac says to wait till the 12th of march. I am going to have some tall plants by then. Hope the soil temps are better by then. I have been spraying Alaska fish oil on my cultivated garden for the last 2 weeks. I will be rhet to go.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The temps are still being revised downwards here..

28th: 63/36

1st: 63/41

2nd: 66/*28*

3rd: 66/48


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It will probably freeze up here. The weather is always colder here than they predict. I planted some strawberry's that I'll cover everything else will be fine.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I can get away with using a sheet to cover my garden. I have cilantro, carrorts, strawberries, romaine lettuce, onion and garlic. I'm most worried about my peppers which already took a bad hit last freeze. They do seem to be recovering very slowly after I added in some bone meal 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

My maters and peppers are still in pots on the porch, somewhat wind-frazzled as of a couple of days ago. Thinking they may get re-potted into bigger pots till this crazy weather settles down. Believe they are protected unless the bottom really falls out-if predictions go much lower, will either move into garage or put quartz shop lights over them.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Most of my stuff is under lights in the garage for at least a month now growing big and happy. If you have spring veggies in the ground outside.... Cover them for this cold snap!

Tate


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you need to cover a garden where the seeds have not yet sprouted?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

No, but keep a close eye on them for a few days. You may not get enough germination and have to re-plant. Some seed types will quickly rot if moisture is present with cool temps; others it may not matter so much. 

Its a gardeners choice with week germination on whether its better to start over or try to nurse the weak plants through...I usually do better with starting over in warmer conditions.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Planted my tomatoes last weekend and yes I will cover them Fri and Sat. nights


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

How about potatos? put them in Valentines day and have branching leafs already?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The temps are still being revised here... Looks like that previously predicted 28 degrees tonight probably won't happen, but I still expect some frost. Yesterday it was 39 for a low & when I went out at 0800 to finish trenching a pasture, there was frost on the dirt where I left off (always colder at ground level).

2nd: 57/36

3rd: 68/52

4th: 79/54


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hit 33 chilly degrees here last night, heavy frost and expecting a repeat performance tonight.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

They were off some on their forecast of 36 here... Actually hit 32.5 here & some frost.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They hit it right on the head here....27 degrees. One of the coldest mornings of the winter. 

Carrots, onions, brock, brussels, cabbage, all did just fine. The potatoes were nipped back but they will rebound quickly.

This is why its too early for any warm season plants in my area. No way they would have survived.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Ice in the water bowls this AM. The wind has been howling here.


----------

